# MTB rental Athens, Greece



## alanos (Aug 17, 2015)

Hello folks!

I have a quick question for people from around Athens, Greece. 
Do you know by chance any place I could rent a MTB ? I've seen there are few places to rent a city bike, but I would rather choose MTB if possible. Thanks in advance!

All the best,
Alan


----------

